# New Ride:Fuji Del Rey



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pics requested

200$ cash.Worth every penny in my opinion.I LOVE MY BIKE.Use for commuting to and from school and some recreational riding.Purchased some new brake pads for it and it needs some new grip tape.Other than that......its a great ride.I'm not photographer so the pics aren't the greatest.IDK how but it turned some images blueish.


























































Hope they aren't too big.

Thanks for viewing.

Jalen


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet. I did a tour in the late '70s where one of the riders had that bike.


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice. Happy for you and glad you like it, looks fast. And with toe clips.

I haven't bought on Craig's list, once this guy was selling a Fuji Tourer, something like that and I said I'd have the cash in hand in an email and never heard from him. I've got to get more aggressive I guess, get on the phone, etc. though that wasn't a bike I really needed to get in the long run I'd still be on the look out for one of these, I'm mainly a road biker now.


----------



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

raleighgranprix said:


> Very nice. Happy for you and glad you like it, looks fast. And with toe clips.
> 
> I haven't bought on Craig's list, once this guy was selling a Fuji Tourer, something like that and I said I'd have the cash in hand in an email and never heard from him. I've got to get more aggressive I guess, get on the phone, etc. though that wasn't a bike I really needed to get in the long run I'd still be on the look out for one of these, I'm mainly a road biker now.



Yea some sellers can be really bad at business especially dealing with communication and most of them seem to be really slow when responding to emails which is strange to me since I thought most people are eager to sell their product.But there are always those sellers who know what they're doing.:thumbsup: I found one


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice but needs a carbon fork. :thumbsup:


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

> Very nice but needs a carbon fork.


When I hear talk of a carbon fork, now we are talking about big money. I feel this is important to say. I have read a few times that yes, you can get cheap carbon forks out there but that they are not tested so are not something to be totally sure of. So do people put carbon forks on a totally steel bike?? Not that I've heard. Carbon usually goes on aluminum bikes since aluminum tends to be stiff and you can feel the jolts on an aluminum frame. Quite a lot of steel, totally chromed steel forks are out there that don't weigh a lot. No problem with the steel fork this bike probably already has.


----------



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I probably won't change the fork or anything for that matter.Bike is solid and gets me from point A to Point B efficiently.


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

Saying get a "carbon fork" is probably a joke actually but it might throw a few people including me if someone says that.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

raleighgranprix said:


> Saying get a "carbon fork" is probably a joke actually but it might throw a few people including me if someone says that.


Yes, it is a joke. I can't imagine putting a carbon fork on a steel bike. Total waste of money in my opinion. All of my steel bikes have steel forks, from the relatively cheaper bikes I own to the most expesive. If it is steel, it has a steel fork. Aluminium frame? Yes, stick a carbon fork on it and enjoy the benefits. A steel frame? Unless you are willing to buy a fork that will probably will cost a good portion of the frame (we're talking $200-$300 frames here) you plan to stick it on, don't bother. Sticking a cheap carbon fork on it will most likely not do much. Of course the answer to any harsness issue is always, "put on a carbon fork"...  Steel is real, real lively that it. I wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbsup:


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

You might already know this, but yours is a 1985 model. Based on appearances, it wasn't ridden much and may even be sporting the original tires.

So, has the grease dried out after 25 years, which would recommend a bearing overhaul (I would clean and re-use the ball bearings on a bike as fresh as this), or, since the bike was definitely stored indoors, should our intrepid cyclist be fine for a year of riding? What say the forum?


----------



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

bicyclerepairman said:


> You might already know this, but yours is a 1985 model. Based on appearances, it wasn't ridden much and may even be sporting the original tires.
> 
> *So, has the grease dried out after 25 years, which would recommend a bearing overhaul (I would clean and re-use the ball bearings on a bike as fresh as this), or, since the bike was definitely stored indoors, should our intrepid cyclist be fine for a year of riding? What say the forum?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't catch any of that :idea:


----------



## 59Bassman (Jul 2, 2010)

Good find! I had a huge-framed Supreme that looked almost identical to your bike that took me through high school and college. Very, very quick bike (at least to my standards) that I wish I had back. Ride the heck out of it!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Jos123 said:


> bicyclerepairman said:
> 
> 
> > You might already know this, but yours is a 1985 model. Based on appearances, it wasn't ridden much and may even be sporting the original tires.
> ...


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Jos123 --- from what I understand, Joel goes through each bike before he sells them and. I'm certain he wouldn't sell you something that wasn't road-worthy. Certainly there are CL sellers who are trying to make a quick buck, but not the case with him -- he's got a bike habit and if he didn't sell any, he couldn't keep it up.

The fuji looks awesome by the way! 

As far as there being crazt CL listers --- a couple of months ago a guy posted a wheelset off of his Litespeed for $75. finally got him to return emails, but never would give me a call or give me a number to reach him, or make a time to meet. whatever..why post something for sale if you don't really wanna sell it??? idiots are everywhere!


----------

